# Mummy fetish



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

To watch tv maybe. To wait in the closet, fuck no.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

As long as it's not ME having to sit 2 hours all wrapped up and bored out of my mind, then I'd go for it. :crazy:

If he gets his rocks off on that, why would I object? It's pretty tame...kinda cute...maybe a waste of toilet paper, but I guess we could always roll it back up and reuse it later. :tongue:


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

this thread brings a tear to my eye. its very beautiful.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> this thread brings a tear to my eye. its very beautiful.


Are u the guy who got nate to start saying that everything's beautiful? Also, i'd really like to fix him of his grammar problem... it seems quite serious and needs to fixed PDQ... 

Back on topic though, this is probably one of the weirdest threads i've ever seen. However, leave it to the unnatural or odd to turn the tide of an otherwise boring day. Leave it to natethegreat to make threads that are winners!


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Are u the guy who got nate to start saying that everything's beautiful? Also, i'd really like to fix him of his grammar problem... it seems quite serious and needs to fixed PDQ...
> 
> Back on topic though, this is probably one of the weirdest threads i've ever seen. However, leave it to the unnatural or odd to turn the tide of an otherwise boring day. Leave it to natethegreat to make threads that are winners!


Yes, I am the guy that got Nate to start saying Beautiful. The Mummy Fetish is my greatest creation ever.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> Yes, I am the guy that got Nate to start saying Beautiful. The Mummy Fetish is my greatest creation ever.


U know u could really use that to ur advantage. That guy's like a ball of clay, he lets too many ppl as well as things gain influence over him or his actions. However, such ppl do have their advantages, and that's where the ENTJs and ENTPs have opportunity knocking on them. Wherever u see someone who is lost, you, who goes strong on their his path one can show them the way, then gain followers to their cause... I think me and u should talk more, NTs do so love their knowledge...

Just wondering about the mummy idea... How r you going to survive in that closet for 2 days? Are u going to have food and drinks in there, any ipod or such for entertainment, anything? Or are u just going to sit there in a completely empty closet all that time?

Btw, what are some other great creations of yours besides the Mummy Fetish? We can have so many creative and interesting ideas...


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> U know u could really use that to ur advantage. That guy's like a ball of clay, he lets too many ppl as well as things gain influence over him or his actions. However, such ppl do have their advantages, and that's where the ENTJs and ENTPs have opportunity knocking on them. Wherever u see someone who is lost, you, who goes strong on their his path one can show them the way, then gain followers to their cause... I think me and u should talk more, NTs do so love their knowledge...
> 
> Just wondering about the mummy idea... How r you going to survive in that closet for 2 days? Are u going to have food and drinks in there, any ipod or such for entertainment, anything? Or are u just going to sit there in a completely empty closet all that time?
> 
> Btw, what are some other great creations of yours besides the Mummy Fetish? We can have so many creative and interesting ideas...


well,to survive the mummy fetish there will be food and drink in the closet. There is an opening where you can stick your hands out to eat and drink the water. There really isn't much to the entertainment but a CD with some trance music. The idea is a combination of Fetish and Experiment on sensory deprivation. The point is to break the mind down to induce a dreamlike state. Btw, what creative ideas do you have. we could swap ideas and come up with some new ones.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> well,to survive the mummy fetish there will be food and drink in the closet. There is an opening where you can stick your hands out to eat and drink the water. There really isn't much to the entertainment but a CD with some trance music. The idea is a combination of Fetish and Experiment on sensory deprivation. The point is to break the mind down to induce a dreamlike state. Btw, what creative ideas do you have. we could swap ideas and come up with some new ones.


Lol, so you are openly admitting that you are the friend that I was referring to with the mummy fetish? Nice, lol.



PulpFictionFan said:


> Are u the guy who got nate to start saying that everything's beautiful? Also, i'd really like to fix him of his grammar problem... it seems quite serious and needs to fixed PDQ...
> 
> Back on topic though, this is probably one of the weirdest threads i've ever seen. However, leave it to the unnatural or odd to turn the tide of an otherwise boring day. Leave it to natethegreat to make threads that are winners!


Yes, everything is beautiful. Oh, and who gives a damn about my grammar, this ain't no damn "Hooked on Phonics", asshole.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

natethegreat said:


> lol, so you are openly admitting that you are the friend that i was referring to with the mummy fetish? Nice, lol.
> 
> Yes, i am openly admitting that i created it. I am proud of my creations
> 
> yes, everything is beautiful. Oh, and who gives a damn about my grammar, this ain't no damn "hooked on phonics", asshole.


the cat says meyow! The dog says woof! The cow says mooo!!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> the cat says meyow! The dog says woof! The cow says mooo!!


Dude, you are the most nutso friend that I have, lol


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd rather do crucifixion fetish. Burnt at the stake might be hot too.


----------

